# can anyone relate? new to this forum



## jz331 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'll begin with mentioning that I over-worry about my health a lot. I hope this post does not offend any of you because I feel like my symptoms are mild compared to most of the users on this site. I've read through some stories and comments and my symptoms are nowhere near it.

I am 16 years old and my digestive problems are really affecting my social and school life. Some days my stools are normal, other days it's not normal. It's usually every other day where I have abnormal bowel movements.

A few months ago I started getting constipated or having diarrhea more often than usual. I paid little attention to that because it barely affected my life. A few weeks ago, my stools have been very hard to pass and I would have this constant urge to go to the restroom and then I would just sit there with cramps, nothing coming out but bloody jello-like things, which I later learned was mucus. My mom took me to the doctor and she just said I had some constipation, and sent me back home with MiraLAX. It has been a few weeks now and my symptoms have gotten better but they have not gone away. Also, the doctor tested my stool sample and said it was negative for a bacterial infection.

Most days, I would be sitting in class and all of a sudden have a sudden cramp and feel an urgent need to have a bowel movement. I go to the bathroom and all that comes out is gas and mucus. Maybe an hour later I would use the bathroom again and some stool with thin consistency would come out, along with mucus. Throughout the day I continue to use the bathroom every hour or few hours and my stools would get better. Like, it'd just be normal stools with some mucus lining it.

On normal days without cramps, I still go to the bathroom 4-5 times a day, with some mucus on my stools.

I don't know if anyone else has these symptoms? Please help, I am really studious and if these symptoms keep going on, I am afraid that I won't be able to concentrate in school and not be able to pursue my dreams of becoming a doctor. I keep thinking to myself that if these symptoms get worse due to stress (I am affected heavily by stress because I over worry), I won't be able to make it through the rigor of medical school.

Thank you so much for your time and reading to the end!

-troubled and stressed


----------



## kabelinmel (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi jz331,

I recently started showing IBS symptoms because my new job makes me stressed and anxious (public speaking, not my thing). I'm still in the stages of finding what works for me, but I would suggest starting with some daily probiotics to naturally get your system balanced. I also started following the low-FODMAP diet which seems to be helping, although it's tough when my diet used to consist of mainly wheat and dairy.

In the early stages I had to miss a few days of work and school because one of my main symptoms is nausea followed by D followed by C. But when I started managing my diet I didn't miss work any more and I could focus on my studies. It is possible to do! Don't give up on your dreams of being a doctor! My best advice is try different strategies and see what works for you. This website has some awesome information!

Good luck!

Melanie


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

My son dealt with a situation similar to yours. He had issues with constipation and the doctor prescribed Miralax (and of course, more fiber from foods.). I took him to the IBS clinic I use (I have IBS-D) and they ran a food intolerance test. He avoided the foods that showed positive for 2-3 months. He stayed gluten free and mostly dairy free for another month or two (it has been awhile so I do not rememebr the exact time frame.). It helped him a lot. He started eating everything again and did well for a long time. Recently he is struggling with constipation but not as severely. I asked if wanted to avoid the food triggers and he said no. He is 17 so I can not make him do it even though I believe it will help. He is however going to do a sugar fast for a few weeks after Easter.

Oh and the clinic also treated him for a Candida overgrowth. The clinic is run by naturopaths, not medical doctors. Maybe your parents would be willing to let you try a naturopath? They listen better and have different things than doctors to try.

If not, you could try a few things like cutting all forms of sugar (so no white sugar, honey or maple syrup), and no high carb foods such as bread. Go gluten and dairy free too. Avoid processed foods and eat Whole Foods as much as possible. Increase your fiber with fruits and vegetables.


----------

